# טוב, אז...קרדיטים ?



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

טוב, אז...קרדיטים ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נעים מאד! אני יעל, בתפוז כבר שנים ובפורום הזה גם לא מעט זמן. בעיקר קוראת, פה ושם הגבתי, וממש נהניתי מהשרשורים ומהקרדיטים של כולן; לכן החלטתי לשתף את הציבור בקרדיטנו, גם כדי להחזיר טובה לפורום שהוא באמת אחלה ואני עדיין ממשיכה לקרוא בו אחרי (תודו שגם אתן...), וגם כי אנחנו כל כך מרוצים מההתנהלות של כל ספק וספק - עד שבאמת אני מרגישה את הצורך לכתוב את זה לעולם ולהביע את הערכתנו. 

חייבת לומר מראש שקצת מרגש אותי להתחיל לכתוב את הקרדיטים, כי זה מחזיר אותי אחורה (בסה"כ לפני חודש וחצי, והזמן טס!) ולהסתכל שוב (ושוב, ושוב, ושוב...) על כל התמונות פשוט עושה כיף ותחושה של 'בא לי עוד'. אז יאללה בלאגן...


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

אז מי אנחנו ? 
יעל ויהודה, סטודנטים, בני 24 ו-25. הכרנו כמו שכל דתי ממוצע מכיר את זיווגו העתידי - בבני עקיבא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אי שם בעברי הרחוק (בחיי שאני מזדקנת) הייתי קומנרית (AKA מרכזת סניף) של בני עקיבא בעיר מגוריי, ובגלל שזו הייתה תקופה כל כך טובה בחיי - המשכתי לבקר לעתים בכלמיני אירועים של הסניף. במוצאי שבת ארגון לפני כמעט שנתיים, כשכל חניכי הסניף צעדו לכיכר הראשית בעיר מגוריי וחגגו סיום שנת פעילות - הגעתי לבקר ולראות את הערב המשמח. הנוהג בבני עקיבא הוא שבשבת ארגון מגיעים "שליחים" - בד"כ חבר'ה בני 20 פלוס, בוגרי ישיבות הסדר או מכינות, שנמצאים עם חניכי הסניף כל השבת ומעבירים להם פעולות בנושא השנתי. בשבת האמורה - יהודה וחבר שלו היו השליחים, וכשראיתי אותם בכיכר - הייתי בטוחה שהם שני חבר'ה דוסים וחמודים, לומדים באיזו ישיבה ובעיקר מאד לא מתעניינים בבנות (בגלל שהם דוסים!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 דיברנו קצת, הכירו לי אותם, אמרנו שלום, ואני זוכרת שחשבתי לעצמי שיהודה ממש חמוד, חבל שהוא דוס... to make a long story short - למחרת קיבלתי הודעה בפייסבוק מיהודה האמיץ, שביקש את השם המלא שלי מאחד החניכים שהיו שם. בערב של החגיגות הלכתי הביתה מוקדם כי לא הרגשתי טוב, ויש לי זיכרון של עצמי חושבת שחבל שאני אפילו לא יודעת את השם של השליח החמוד מלמעלה... 

אז יהודה ואני התכתבנו קצת, הוא טוען שהקשיתי עליו את החיים, אני טוענת שבסה"כ הייתי תמימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, התחלנו לצאת וכעבור כמה זמן הייתי בטוחה שהוא יהיה בעלי. היינו חברים בדיוק שנה עד הצעת הנישואין. 

התמונה שצירפתי היא תמונה שלנו שאני ממש אוהבת - טיילנו יום שישי אחד בנחל אלכסנדר, עלינו על מגדל העץ שיש שם ופשוט התחלנו לעשות תמונות משוגעות. היה כל כך כיף וזו הייתה תקופה כל כך טובה, והתמונה הזו ממש מסמלת אותנו ואת התקופה הזו.


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

ההצעה, או: "בואי, נוסעים לירושלים" 
טוב, אז אקדים ואומר שלירושלים יש מקום ענק בלב שלי. החל מהעובדה שעשיתי שם שירות לאומי וביליתי שם את אחת השנים היפות בחיי; דרך העובדה שאני פשוט מאוהבת בעיר הזו, בקצב שלה, במוזרות שלה (וואו ויש הרבה), באנשים שבה... אני פשוט ירושלמית בכל רמ"ח איבריי, זה רק הגוף שלי שגר במישור החוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכל מקרה, יהודה ירושלמי, אם שכחתי לציין. ככה ששהינו בירושלים די הרבה בתקופת החברות - אצלו בבית, ימי חול ושבתות, סתם להפגש עם חברים או לנסוע באמצע השבוע בשביל הכיף. חודש ינואר 2012, תקופת סוף סמסטר וטרום מבחנים - תקופה מגעילה לכל הדעות. הבחור "קובע איתי דייט" בערך 3 שבועות לפני כן - זה כבר היה חשוד, כי בערך חיינו אחד עם השניה (לא גרנו ביחד לפני החתונה אבל הוא גר בת"א באותה תקופה, אני בנתניה, נפגשנו כל החיים והוא תמיד ישן אצלי, כלומר בבית הוריי). ממתי אנחנו קובעים דייט?! הוא הודיע לי שבעוד 3 שבועות אחרי הלימודים אנחנו נוסעים לירושלים, אוכלים במסעדה כיפית ועושים ערב של כיף לפני המבחנים. האמת, אפילו שזה היה מוזר, באמת שלא חשבתי לרגע מה הולך לקרות. הייתה איזו מחשבה עמומה שסיפרתי לחברה טובה, אבל מהר מאד הורדתי את זה מהמחשבות כי לא רציתי להתאכזב...

[הערת ביניים: אנחנו באים ממשפחות דתיות, שנינו מגדירים את עצמנו דתיים ברמה כזו או אחרת, ואצל המגזר הדתי יש איזה קטע כזה שמתחתנים ממש מהר - או ממש מהר בגיל, או ממש מהר אחרי שהתחלת לצאת עם מישהו. לשנינו היה ברור שאנחנו לא מהטיפוסים שיחליטו להתחתן אחרי חודש וחצי, ובהחלט יש אנשים שעושים את זה- ומצד שני, שנינו ידענו שברור שלא נהיה עכשיו ביחד 3,4,5 שנים, נגור ביחד ורק אז נחליט להתחתן. ידענו שאיכשהו זה יהיה איפשהו באמצע, כששנינו נרגיש מוכנים ושזה הזמן המתאים.]

ובקיצור - הבחור שכר רכב, אסף אותי לאחר יום לימודים מעצבן והתחלנו את מסענו לעיר הקדש. מסענו נמשך ונמשך לו, בעיקר באיילון הפקוק, עד שלקראת שקיעה פתאם אני קולטת שאנחנו אמנם מתקרבים לירושלים אבל כבר מזמן לא על כביש 1. הבחור שלי, שהוא מטייל וותיק בכל נימי נפשו, נסע באיזו דרך צדדית ל"הר הטייסים" - אחד המקומות שהיינו בהם בדייט ושהתאהבתי בהם מיד (יהודה הכיר את המקום עוד קודם לכן, במסגרת היותו מטייל וותיק... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). הוא טוען שכל הדרך הוא היה לחוץ, אני טוענת שממש לא שמתי לב לזה ובעיקר הייתי עסוקה בWaze שיספר לנו עוד כמה זמן מגיעים לירושלים. השקיעה ממש התחילה, אני קצת לא מרוכזת בדרך, פתאום יהודה עוצר בתצפית עוצרת נשימה על ההר ואני קולטת מלא נרות מהבהבים. אני זוכרת תחושה מעורפלת, משהו כמו "אני לא מאמינה שזה קורה, רגע, זה לא קורה, מה קורה פה? זה קורה? לא יכול להיות שזה קורה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בטיפשותי עוד התעכבתי באוטו והתחלתי להגיד שאני לא מוצאת את הסוודר שלי - ויהודה המסכן מאיץ בי כבר לצאת החוצה...

אז שם הוא הציע לי להיות אשתו, בתצפית עוצרת נשימה שרואים ממנה נוף מדהים וטבע ששנינו כל כך אוהבים, ושם אמרתי לו "ברור שכן" והתחיל המסע המופלא בדרך לחיים המשותפים שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(אין לנו כמעט תמונות מההצעה, ומה שיש באיכות גרועה, אז עמכן הסליחה שאין תמונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## piloni86 (20/7/12)

איזה קשה לא לחבק אותו ברגע מיוחד שכזה 
זה אחד הדברים הקשים בשמירת נגיעה אצל הדתיים(אם ככה זה היה אצלכם). חברה טובה שלי יוצאת עם בחור שכנראה גם יהיה בעלה בע"ה ואני לא יודעת איך היא מצליחה לא לגעת ,לחבק ולנשק אותו.
גם אני שמחה שהם לא ממהרים להתחתן אחרי חודשים בודדים ונותנים לעצמם לספוג כמה שיותר מהקשר המיוחד שנבנה אצלם.
בכל אופן, סיפור מרגש. אני מכירה את הר הטייסים והייתי שם וזה באמת מקום מקסים. המון המון מזל"ט מחכה להמשך


----------



## המרחפת (22/7/12)

מקסים!


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

"וארשתיך לי לעולם...." 
אז ביהדות יש כמה שלבים בנישואין, אחד מהם הוא האירוסין שנעשה מתחת לחופה.
אבל מה? ביהדות אוהבים חגיגות, אז היום עושים מסיבת אירוסין (שאין לה שום תוקף הלכתי אלא בעיקר תוקף של שמחה) לפני החתונה. זו לא חובה, זה מנהג, לא כולם עושים את זה - אבל היה לנו ברור שנעשה כי זה כיף, זה לפגוש את החברים והמשפחה, וזה קצת להתרגל לעובדה שבעוד X זמן נהיה במרכז תשומת הלב...

אז קודם לפני האירוסין נפגשו ההורים שלנו, שזה מה שדתיים עושים כשהילדים שלהם מחליטים להתחתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! זה היה אצל ההורים של בעלי, כל האחים והמשפחה משני הצדדים באו, חברים שלנו הגיעו לתגבור, היה המון אוכל ובעיקר שמחה ומפגש של אנשים שעומדים להיות משפחה. זה נקרא "וורט", וכל משפחה נוהגת שונה (יש כאלה שחותמים על שטר תנאים, יש כאלה שרק מדברים ומכירים את הצד השני, והורינו החמודים פשוט דיברו, נהנו, המשפחות המורחבות נפגשו לראשונה ומאד מאד נהננו).

בערך שבועיים לאחר מכן ערכנו את האירוסין באולם של ביהכנ"ס שבו אני ומשפחתי מתפללים מאז שאני ילדה. אני מאד מאד קשורה לבית הכנסת הזה ולקהילה שבו, ולכן היה לי ברור שאת האירוסין נעשה שם (מה גם שתמיד עושים את זה בצד של הכלה, אז הייתה לי זכות בחירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). המסיבה הייתה מדהימה; הוריי השקיעו בטירוף, עיצבו את האולם, היה אוכל טעים ומדהים (רק חבל שיהודה ואני בקושי טעמנו ממנו - ממש כמו בחתונה, יסתבר לנו לאחר מכן), היו ריקודים ושמחה ואפילו כל אחד מאיתנו נאם איזה נאומון, לא רשמי אך מרגש. 

אני חושבת שמסיבת האירוסין הייתה הרגע שבו התחלתי להבין שזה קורה, שאנחנו בדרך להתחתן, ויותר חשוב - להתחיל את החיים שלנו ביחד. פה גם הייתה לי תובנה ענקית - שאני כל כך מאושרת שיש לי את המשפחה והחברים שלי, וגם את המשפחה והחברים של יהודה; זה הולך להישמע קצת ילדת פרחים של סיקסטיז, אבל הרגשתי שאנחנו באמת מוקפים רק באהבה ובאנשים שרוצים שיהיה לנו טוב וגם אמרתי את זה בנאום הלא רשמי הזה שנשאתי שם. זה היה מרגש ושמח.


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

המקום, או: "כך לא תיראה החתונה שלי!" 
ידעתי תמיד (נכון אנחנו הבנות תמיד יודעות תמיד?! אלף שנה לפני שהכרנו את הבחור? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) איך החתונה שלי לא תיראה. 
לא אולם, לא משהו מעוצב מודרני, לא גן עם מנורות צבעוניות, לא מקום סגור. רציתי נורא חתונה בטבע, אבל לא משהו שידרוש מאיתנו להפיק הכל מאפס, גם בגלל שיקולי תקציב וגם בגלל שיקולי זמן. 
קבענו את החתונה לחצי שנה לאחר הצעת הנישואין, ואחרי האירוסין כבר הלכנו לבדוק מקומות. בדקנו את המקומות הבאים:

-'עדן על המים'- מהמם. החלק הסגור ממש יפה, וזה נדיר כי בד"כ גם מקומות עם גן יפה - האולם בפנים נראה סטנדרטי תמיד, מעוצב אותו דבר ואז זה מבאס את כל החלק שאחרי החופה. שללנו בעיקר כי המחיר היה מטורף, והרגשנו שאנחנו חלק ממכונה משומנת וענקית ולא אהבנו את זה. 
-שורש -  במושב שורש ליד ירושלים יש גן+אולם, אני חושבת שבעיקר דתיים מתחתנים בו (אבל לא רק). הכניסה למקום מדהימה, המון טבעי, גן יפייפה והכי חשוב - נוף מדהים על כל אזור ירושלים (וכבר כתבתי מה ירושלים מסמלת עבורנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אהבנו את הבחוץ, לא אהבנו את הפנים. יש לציין שההתנהלות של המקום ממש יעילה, הבעלים נחמד ומסביר פנים ואין תחושה שמנסים לדחוף לנו ולגרום לנו לשלם מלא כסף. שללנו - בגלל הפנים, כאמור... עוד אולם 'אוהל' סטנדרטי, רעש מטורף ואקוסטיקה גרועה. וויתרנו.
-סקויה בקיבוץ מעלה החמישה- יש להם חלק שהוא גן ואולם, ויש להם רק גן. בדקנו את הגן+אולם והתאכזבנו קשות, גם מההגעה למקום, גם מאיזור קבלת הפנים, גם מהחופה (מרפסת עם נוף מדהים - אבל פיצית ולא יפה בכלל) ובעיקר מהאולם שהזכיר לנו חדר אוכל של קיבוץ. ביי.

ואז.... הגענו לאיתי. איתי הוא אחד האנשים שגרמו לנו להבין שהתנהלות לחתונה יכולה להיות נורא כיפית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. איתי והמשפחה שלו הם הבעלים של "דרך הטבע", גן (רק גן) מקסים בצומת ירקון שלפני פתח תקווה. זה לא עוד גן סטנדרטי. זה פשוט שטח גדול, המון דשא וירוק, המון צמחייה טבעית ולא מפונפנת, ובעיקר מקום שהתאהבנו בו מהרגע הראשון. אני חייבת לציין שאת 'דרך הטבע' בדקנו באמצע, אחריו ראינו עוד 2 מקומות והיינו בהתלבטות ממש קשה- מהסיבה שהחתונה נקבעה לחודש מאי, שהוא תמיד גבולי מבחינת מזג אוויר וחששנו מה יהיה אם פתאום ביום החתונה ייפול עלינו גשם מטורף או שרב כבד - וב'דרך הטבע' אין ממש דרך לברוח מהנ"ל... אחרי שהגענו לאיתי פעם שניה, כדי לעזור לעצמנו להחליט בהתלבטות, כבר לא היינו צריכים לחשוב יותר. היה לנו ברור שאנחנו מתחתנים שם, ואני כל כך שמחה שעשינו את ההחלטה הזו; היום אני פשוט לא מסוגלת לדמיין את החתונה שלנו במקום אחר. 

אני מצרפת את התמונה הזו בעיקר כדי להתחיל להראות את היופי של המקום; ב'דרך הטבע' יש מטעי פקאנים מאחורי החופה. כשבדקנו את המקום היה חורף, עצי הפקאן היו עירומים ומסכנים ובעיקר נראו כמו תפאורה של סרט אימה. איתי הבטיח לנו שאיך שמתחיל האביב הכל ירוק ופורח, וכחלק מהאמון העיוור שנתנו באיש הטוב הזה, סמכנו עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 התמונה מוכיחה שהכל היה ירוק ופרח... העצים אמנם נמצאים רק באיזור שמאחורי החופה, אבל רואים אותם מכל שטח קבלת הפנים וזה הופך את המקום לטבעי ויפייפה.


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

"הרבה, הרבה ירוק!" 
'דרך הטבע' הוא מקום בבעלות משפחתית שפועל 3-4 חודשים בשנה כי כאמור הוא גן בלבד, ללא אולם. כשהבענו בפני איתי את חששנו מגשם\שרב מטורף, הוא אמר לנו שבמקרה הכי גרוע - אפשר להודיע יום יומיים לפני ויהיה אוהל. כמובן שזה לא הרגיע אותנו לרגע...אבל החלטנו לסגור בכל זאת.

המקום עובד עם קייטרינג חיצוני, אין לו משל עצמו. בד"כ הם עובדים עם 'בראף'. אנחנו היינו צריכים קייטרינג בכשרות מהודרת בשל משפחת החתן היקר (וגם חלק ממשפחת הכלה...), ועל כך ידובר בהמשך. יוצא שהמקום לוקח כסף פר כיסא, לא על אוכל וכו'. תאורה והגברה- המחיר הראשוני שאיתי אמר לנו היה 4,000 ש"ח, למיטב זכרוני זה ירד בסוף.

אני חייבת שוב לציין שההתנהלות מול איתי הייתה פשוט רגועה וכיפית; הוא לא ניסה לשווק לנו אלף דברים, לא ביקש סכומים מטורפים, היה הכי הוגן שאפשר, היה מאד גמיש איתנו בהרבה דברים שרצינו\לא רצינו ובאופן כללי הוא פשוט בנאדם חמוד, עד כדי כך שאחרי החתונה הצענו לו חברות בפייסבוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. דוגמא - בשביל לחופה היה מין פמוט ענק שמכיל מלא כוסיות זכוכית ששמים בתוכן נרות; הוא אמר שאם נביא את הנרות בעצמנו, זה לא יעלה כסף. זה אמנם משהו קטן אבל כ"כ מעיד על ההתנהלות שלו; הוא גם סיפר לנו את הסיפור של הקמת המקום, ואז בכלל התחזקנו בדעתנו שהמשפחה הזו פשוט מגניבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כחודש לפני החתונה הגענו לסיור במקום, ואמא שלי ממש ביקשה מאיתי שישתול קצת פרחים כי היא חשבה שהיה המון ירוק אבל בלי צבע; כשהגענו כיומיים לפני החתונה ע"מ לשים שם ציוד, ראינו פרחים מלבלבים בשלל צבעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ביקשנו עוד כלמיני שיפצורים קטנים לשירותים, לדוגמא, ואיתי נענה הכל ממש בשמחה ובכיף.

בדרך הטבע יש *רחבת ריקודים* ענקית שגם הצלחנו לשים בה מחיצה והיה מספיק מקום לריקודים לכולם, גם לבנים וגם לבנות; יש עמדת בר גדולה שצמודה לרחבה, אצלנו היא הייתה סגורה (כי לא לקחנו בר) ושמנו על הבר עצמו סידורי פרחים גדולים וקערות עם כלמיני נחשי וממתקי גומי.

התמונה הזו---->
אמנם לא מראה את הגן עצמו (איכשהו אין לנו תמונות של המקום עצמו בלבד), אבל היא מראה את האווירה שלו, את הטבעי ואת זה שהכל היה שם פשוט יפה.


----------



## לה קרמריה (20/7/12)

איזה יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מחכה לקרדיטים של איפור ושיער!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (20/7/12)

יעלי את פשוט - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! וואו!!


----------



## edens song (20/7/12)

מדהים 
אני יודעת שהתכוונת להראות פה את יופי הגן, אבל העין נמשכת אוטומטית אלייך. את לא פחות מיפהפייה!


----------



## Hadas 87 (20/7/12)

וואו איזה יפה את! 
אהבתי גם מה שעשו לך בשיער.


----------



## 1Shir (22/7/12)

לא זכור לי שאי פעם היה גשם/שרב בחודש מאי. חוץ 
מזה, את באמת נראית כאן דוגמנית מהממת, והקרדיטים שלך מעניינים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(אני נהנית לקרוא כאן סיפורים מעניינים של בנות למרות שאין לי בכלל בן זוג וגם לא מתכוונת לעשות אי פעם מסיבת חתונה..)
היו לכם גם אורחים חילונים? מעניין איך הם התרשמו מהחתונה/האוכל.
הייתי פעם בחתונה דתית של חברה טובה שהיתה לי אבל חוץ מהמחיצה אני לא זוכרת כלום.


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (22/7/12)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לגבי הגשם/שרב, תסתכלי באתרי מזג אוויר ותראי שמאי הוא חודש מאד לא יציב מהבחינה הזו, וכמעט כל שנה קורה איזה משהו קיצוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי האורחים - וודאי, חברים שלנו ושל ההורים - היו גם חילונים למהדרין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הם לא מפסיקים להתפעל, אומרים שזו החתונה הכי שמחה שהם היו בה, שהאוכל היה מעולה מעולה ושהיה פשוט כיף ואנרגיות טובות...


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

אוכל, קדימה אוכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
כאמור, היינו צריכים אוכל בכשרות מסוימת. היה ברור לנו שניקח את קייטרינג 'אדמה', שאותו אנחנו מכירים מאירועים קודמים ואף פעם לא התאכזבנו. בעלי הקייטרינג הוא גם חבר-ילדות של אבא שלי היקר, אז בכלל היה כיף להתנהל מולם. מדובר ב2 שותפים, בחורים מקסימים, מאד נהננו לשבת ולשמוע את ההסברים שלהם ולנהל איתם את כל המשא ומתן. הקייטרינג מציע אוכל ממש טעים ואיכותי, מבחר גדול אבל לא יותר מדי (כלומר לא עמוס בטירוף שאי אפשר להחליט לבחור), וגולת הכותרת - אסאדו שמגישים למרכז השולחן בקערת ברזל ענקית לוהטת. כן, אני יודעת שאני לא ממציאה את הגלגל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אבל אם כל כך נהננו מזה בכל החתונות שהיינו בהן - ברור שזה יהיה גם אצלנו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אנחנו עד עכשיו מקבלים פידבקים ממש טובים מהאורחים, כולם אמרו שהיה אוכל מעולה מהתחלה ועד הסוף, המלצרים היו טובים ועשו את העבודה שלהם כמו שצריך, וכאמור - ההתנהלות סה"כ הייתה מעולה.


----------



## pipidi (20/7/12)

מחכה להמשך.... 
בינתיים את כותבת בצורה מאד מושכת ומעניינת, ובכלל אין הרבה קרדיטים מהמגזר הדתי יותר בפורום, כך שזה כבר מעניין יותר 
וממעט התמונות נראה שהיית כלה יפיפיה! וגם השושבינות (רואים אותן בתמונה שבה את מסבירה על התנהלות הגן) היו מתוקות.


----------



## piloni86 (20/7/12)

מביאה לי רעיונות לחתונה של חברה שלי


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

ממשיכים! "למה פרחים עולים כל כך הרבה כסף???" 
אז, כפי שכבר בטח מבינים - המקום בו התחתנו היה מהמם, ולא חשנו צורך מיוחד בעיצוב מטורף. מה שכן, לא רצינו להשאיר את השולחן עם מפות ומפיות בלבד, וכן רצינו להוסיף איזה משהו שייתן טאצ' סופי קטן. אני כבר באמת לא זוכרת איך, הגענו למשפחת וולמן ממושב נחלים - זוג חביב עם עסק לעיצוב, ואחרי שאהבנו עבודות שלהם הגענו לפגוש אותם בביתם מושב. הם היו נחמדים, הסבירו לנו מה האופציות ומה המחירים.

בפגישה הייתי אני עם אבא ואמא, יש לציין שאבא בעיקר ישב להם בסלון וחיכה שנסיים כבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואילו אני ואמי החמודה בעיקר התלבטנו הרבה על מה אנחנו סוגרים. לבסוף ההחלטה נפלה על שני דברים:
1. סידורי פרחים על חלק מהשולחנות (מיד אסביר למה על חלק)
2. מעין זר פרחים ארוך ארוך שייתלה על החלק העליון של החופה, מקדימה

לגבי שאר השולחנות - בחלק מהם שמנו מעין פמוט כתום גדול שבתוכו שמנו נרות שמנת שקנינו בIKEA, ובשולחנות שנותרו - שמנו הדסים, שקנינו במשתלה בכניסה לנתניה. כל עציץ עלה 60 ש"ח, הם היו "מסופרים" כמו כדור ונתנו לנו יחד איתם עציץ מקש קלוע כהה.

הזוג של העיצוב  הגיע כשעתיים לפני החתונה, חיבר את הזר לחופה וסידר את הפרחים על השולחנות. כשאני הגעתי עם המלוות שלי למקום, חלקים מהזר הארוך של החופה כנראה לא היו מחוברים טוב ופשוט נפלו מהחופה, אז חברה שלי מיד הרימה טלפון לזוג והם הגיעו לתקן את זה. את הפרחים שעל השולחנות עוד לקחנו איתנו לשבת חתן למחרת, קישטנו בהם את שולחנות האוכל והם נשמרו כמה ימים יפה מאד.

המפות היו בצבע שמנת, המפיות בצבע כתום (בהתחלה רצינו ירוק, והחלפנו) - מצרפת תמונה להנאת הציבור


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

ההזמנות, או: "ההורים VS אנחנו" 
אז דווקא אף פעם לא היה ברור לי איך תיראה ההזמנה לחתונה שלנו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וכשהגענו לרגע שבו היינו צריכים להחליט, קצת בדיליי יש לציין (חודש וחצי לפני החתונה) - היינו קצת בבעיה. כי אני רציתי משהו שאצייר בעצמי, משהו עם ציטוט יפה ששנינו נאהב, וההורים שלנו רצו משהו שמרני, קלאסי, בלי ציטוטים וצבעים מיותרים. הפתרון היה הפרדת כוחות, ופשוט עשינו 2 סוגי הזמנות - אחד לחברים שלנו ואחד לכל מי שההורים מזמינים. ההזמנה של ההורים יצאה יפה ממש, בגווני שמנת וכסף בפונט קלאסי.

ואילו שלנו - שוטטנו קצת באינטרנט ומצאנו את הציטוט הכי יפה בעולם (ואני מאד אובייקטיבית). אחרי שקיבלנו רשות להשתמש בו, חשבנו מה יהיה ליד הציטוט; באותה תקופה עשיתי הכשרה מעשית במסגרת הלימודים שלי, והעניין ממש העסיק אותי ובכל רגע שלא היו מטופלים - הייתי בורחת לחדר צדדי ומנסה לצייר. יש לציין שאני וציור לא מתחברים ביחד, אף פעם לא הייתי מוכשרת בכך אז פשוט לקחתי חבילת צבעי עפרון ודפים וקיוויתי לטוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לאחר מלא נסיונות ואלף תמונות ששלחתי לחברות טובות תוך כדי על מנת שיעירו ויאירו , יצאה התוצאה הבאה, שאני מאוהבת בה עד היום. ההורים קצת התפחלצו מהצבעים ומהפרופורציה, אבל אמרנו להם שכל עוד ההזמנות שלהם מאזנות את זה, זה בסדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את ההזמנות עשינו אצל *דפוס תשובה* ברח' שד' בנימין בנתניה. מדובר באחים שותפים לעסק, שכל הדתיים בנתניה מכירים אותם ולכן כולם בערך עושים אצלם את עבודות הדפוס. הגענו אליהם כמה פעמים, התלבטנו איתם ושיגענו אותם שם ובמיילים, ולכל אורך הדרך הם היו מקסימים ועזרו לנו והיו מלאי סבלנות. לא זוכרת כמה עלו ההזמנות של ההורים, אבל ההזמנות שלנו עלו בסביבות 2 ש"ח ליחידה+300 ש"ח הדפסת הגלופה, ולא היו לנו מיליון מוזמנים ככה שזה יצא ממש סביר. הם כל הזמן שלחו לנו סקיצות במייל ורק כשאישרנו הם הדפיסו, והיינו מאד מרוצים.


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

ש-מ-ל-ה! 
כבר כשהתארסנו התחלתי לשוטט קצת ברשת ולנסות להבין מה אני רוצה. גם פה - ידעתי מה לא:  לא מנופח, לא קצפת, לא בדים חמים מדי, לא fancy מדי. התחברתי יותר לסגנון כפרי ופשוט וזה מה שחיפשתי. בנוסף, היה לי ברור שלא אלך חשוף מדי  \ בלי שרוולים וכו', אז זה די הגביל את החיפוש ומראש שללתי את סיבובי דיזנגוף למיניהם (האמת שאפילו לא הייתי צריכה לשלול, זה היה ברור). זה אמנם הגביל מאד את החיפושים בהתחלה, אבל אז גיליתי עולם שלם של מעצבות שמלות כלה דתיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לחלק מהן יש עיצובים "דוסיים" מדי, שמיועדים בעיקר לכלות שממש מכסות את הידיים ואין פתח בצוואר בכלל וכו', וחלק קצת יותר זורמים.

גם פה אני לא זוכרת איך, אבל בפייסבוק הגעתי ל-*סטודיו נריה* בירושלים. נריה היא בחורה מתוקה ומוכשרת שלמדה ולימדה תפירה, והחלה לעצב שמלות כלה עוד לפני שהתחתנה בעצמה. התקשרתי אליה, קבענו פגישה וכשהגעתי אליה פשוט נהניתי מכל רגע. היא הראתה לי דגמים שהיא עשתה לבנות אחרות, שאלה אותי מה אני מחפשת וניסתה לצייר לי איזו סקיצה. הסטודיו שלה נמצא ממש מעל כיכר ציון בירושלים, הוא מעוצב עדין ורומנטי ובכלל היא כזו נחמדה ומקסימה שממש עושה הרגשה טובה לשבת שם. הסטודיו עדיין קטן יחסית ורק עכשיו נמצא בשלבי מיתוג ופרסום, ככה שנריה ממש מקדישה זמן לכל אחת ואף פעם לא קובעת יותר מפגישה אחת בשעה...היומן שלה מפוצץ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אחרי שמדדתי שמלה אחת שהייתה רק בסדר, נריה שלפה את שמלה החלומות שלי, שהיא עשתה למישהי אחרת כשנה לפני כן. היא אמרה שהשמלה הזו נמצאת אצלה ואף אחת לא לוקחת, כי היא במידה כל כך פיצית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הפלא ופלא - מדדתי את השמלה, היא טיפה לחצה אך ישבה טוב - ואני התאהבתי... המון תחרות, צבע שמנת עדין, קומות... פשוט שלמות. בדיוק מה שרציתי, כפרי, טבעי, עדין, לא פנסי מדי אבל גם לא פושטי מדי. 

למה להכביר במילים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכל מקרה- גם פה, ההתנהלות מול נריה הייתה כיפית, הייתי אצלה בערך 8 פעמים עד לחתונה (זו ממש הערכה,לא ספרתי) בעיקר כי היא תפרה את השמלה מאפס (לא רציתי את השמלה שיש לה שמדדתי אלא אחת חדשה לגמרי). השמלה שלי יצאה ב-ד-י-ו-ק כמו שרציתי, ישבה מעולה, היא והתופרות שלה עשו עבודה מצויינת וכל פעם שהיה לי קרייסס-שמלה היא הרגיעה אותי, שינתה מה שרציתי ו..אמרתי כבר שהיא הייתה מתוקה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נריה קנתה את הבדים בנחלת בנימין, כנ"ל את הפרח שבחגורה. את ההינומה היא תפרה לי גם במיוחד אחרי שראיתי אצלה משהו דומה, ואחרי החתונה היה לי כ"כ קשה להחזיר את השמלה וההינומה - הן באמת היו מדהימות. המחיר יצא בסופו של דבר משהו כמו 3,500 ש"ח פלוס מינוס, כולל הכל. זול ללא ספק ביחס לכמה מהמקומות בתל אביב


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

ועוד קצת שמלה... 
כך נראה כל החלק התחתון שלה- שכבות של תחרות.


----------



## Uma will kill bill (20/7/12)

השמלה מהממת!


----------



## FayeV (20/7/12)

השמלה מדהימה!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (22/7/12)

השמלה יפה ואת נראית מעולה 
נראה לי ששמלה בכאלו קווים יכולה להיות יפה ומרשימה רק על מישהי קטנה ועדינה כמוך - אז התמזל מזלך.


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

"אבל אני בכלל לא מתאפרת בד"כ!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
וזה באמת גרם לי לחשש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כי אני לא מתאפרת ביומיום, אלא באירועים\שבת\חגים וגם כזה לא תמיד ובצורה ממש עדינה. הייתי צריכה מישהי שתבין את זה, שלא תעשה לי שפכטל בפנים, שזה ייראה טבעי אבל שגם ייראה כאילו לא קמתי בבוקר וככה הגעתי לחתונה. כנ"ל לגבי השיער- רציתי תסרוקת אבל לא מנופחת, לא מוגבהת, לא מלאה בספריי וחומרים ולא יודעת מה. ידעתי שאני רוצה צמה איכשהו, אין לי מושג למה אבל זה הרגיש לי נורא טבע! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז שוב, בפינתנו "נותני השירות של המגזר הדתי", הגעתי (הפעם דרך המלצה של חברה שהתחתנה קצת לפניי) ל*הודיה קרסנטי*, בחורה בגילי מהיישוב נריה, מוכשרת בטירוף, מקסימה ורגועה, מאפרת וגם מעצבת שיער. נפגשתי איתה לאיפור ניסיון אצל חמי וחמותי בבית בירושלים. הודיה באה עם אלף ציוד, הייתה כל כך מקצועית, הסבירה לי הכל, הייתה קשובה למה שרציתי ופשוט הופתעתי כל רגע מחדש כשאמרתי לעצמי שהיא בגיל שלי וכבר הקימה עסק כל כך מצליח... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היה לי ברור שלא אראה אלף ספקים לפני החתונה, והייתי כל כך מרוצה מהודיה, שהבחירה הייתה אוטומטית. סיכמנו מה היא תעשה לי ביום של החתונה, ובסוף יצא מושלם וממש מה שרציתי. ביום עצמו היא הגיעה בזמן, הייתה מאורגנת, ידעה בדיוק באיזה סדר לעשות הכל, איפרה גם את אמא שלי, הצחיקה אותנו, הייתה רגועה ובעיקר השרתה אווירה ממש נעימה בבית - עד כדי כך שגם אמי הלחוצה (מאד) ישבה איתנו והיה לה כיף ונהננו יחדיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כאן אנחנו בתחילת הדרך -----> 
אני מתה על התמונה הזו. חברה שלי (שהייתי איתי באותו יום) צילמה אותה, והיא ממש מסמלת את כל יום החתונה שעבר עלינו ברוגע ובעיקר בהרבה הרבה צחוקים...


----------



## ימיממה (21/7/12)

איך המחירים במגזר?


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (22/7/12)

נכון- שכחתי לכתוב: 
הודיה לקחה לי 1,200 ש"ח על איפור+שיער, כאשר על הניסיון היא לוקחת 150 ש"ח אך זה מתקזז בתשלום הסופי.
את אמא שלי היא איפרה ביום החתונה ב-250 ש"ח.


----------



## IMphoenix (22/7/12)

חמודה!


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

אז ככאלה שהולכים להתחתן בחתונה דתית לתפארת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ידענו שאנחנו לא מעוניינים בדיג'יי אלא בלהקה - משהו מאד נפוץ במגזר הדתי. יש הרבה סגנונות של להקות חתונה - כאלה שמנגנות רק שירים חסידיים, כאלה שמשלבות לועזי וישראלי, כאלה שעושות בנוסף גם מוזיקת עולם וכו' וכו'. יש מיליון להקות, חלק מהן מעולות וחלק פחות, ובכל חתונה שהיינו אי פעם - ראינו להקה אחרת, ככה שדי קשה להחליט.

שוב דרך המלצות של חברים הגענו ללהקת ROCKדים, חבר'ה חמודים עם הרבה ניסיון שנשמעים מעולה. נפגשנו עם אחד מחברי הלהקה אצלו בבית, קיבלנו הסברים, דיסק עם שירים שלהם מחתונות וכל הדרך הביתה שמענו אותם. האמת שהתלבטנו המון; הלהקה מצויינת, אבל יהודה ואני חיפשנו צליל קצת יותר אותנטי, טיפה כלים מיוחדים... פגשנו להקה אחרת שמאד התרשמנו ממנה, אבל הם היו מ-ד-י "מאגניבים" וקצת פחות חסרי ניסיון.

עשינו מחקר די רציני על הלהקה, ונראה לי שזה הספק שהכי התלבטנו לגביו. ההורים התלהבו כבר מהרגע הראשון מ"רוקדים", לנו לקח עוד טיפה זמן, בסופו של דבר מצאנו פתרון מושלם - לקחנו אותם, ומצאנו נגן קלרינט מקסים (שבכלל מנגן בלהקה אחרת..), בחור בכיתה י"א, מוכשר ברמות שלא ראיתי, שיצטרף לחלק של הכיסא כלה והחופה. הלהקה זרמה איתו, הם נפגשו איתו לפני תחילת האירוע ויצא מדהים מדהים...

מצרפת לכם קישורים לקליפ של הלהקה וגם לניגון הקלרינט של הבחור המוכשר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ואלו חברי הלהקה המקסימים והבחור החמוד (עם הכיפה הגדולה והחולצה הלבנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),  שעשו לנו ערב מ-ה-מ-ם עם אנרגיות מטורפות, כולם רקדו בטירוף - דתיים, חילונים, חרדים (והיו לנו ממש מכל דבר בחתונה) והיו קשובים לבקשות שלנו. טובים טובים טובים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/7/12)

הם בהחלט להקה מצוינת 
הייתי באירוע שהם ניגנו בו והיה מקסים!
הם עשו המון שמח והיו ברמה גבוהה בעיני. 

מאד נהניתי!


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

צלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בעלי היקר אוחז בידיו מצלמת SLR יפייפיה, מבין בצילום ועוסק בזה (לא כמקצוע) כבר כמה שנים טובות. לכן די שחררתי את המושכות והיה לי ברור שהוא ייתן את הטון בבחירת הצלם. ל*אריאל רבינסקי* הגענו אחרי שהוא צילם בחתונה של אחות של יהודה, כמעט שנה לפני החתונה שלנו. אריאל רבינסקי הוא בחור מוכשר שהיה בעברו משגיח בישיבה (כלומר סוג של מורה בישיבה של ילדים קטנים), ויום אחד החליט להפסיק ולהגשים את חלומו - להיות צלם מקצועי.

הבחור אמן, פשוט ככה. גם כי כל מי שראה את התמונות התאהב, גם כי יהודה שלי פשוט לא הפסיק להתפעל - והאמת שדי קשה לגרום לו לחבב צלם טוב, כי יש לו סטנדרטים גבוהים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הוא ביים אותנו, צילם את המשפחות, הצחיק אותנו,  זרם איתנו, לא היה מעיק, היה אסרטיבי במידה הנכונה (וכשצריך לכנס בלי עין הרע 9 אחים ואת כל הילדים והנכדים לצילום משפחתי - אכן צריך להיות אסרטיבי..) ואפשר לומר שהתאהבנו בו.

הוא לא זול יחסית; חבילת הבסיס שלו עולה 6,500 ש"ח ומשם זה רק עולה. אבל אני יכולה לומר שהיינו מרוצים מכל שניה ועד עכשיו אנחנו לא מפסיקים להסתכל על התמונות (ועדיין מתקשים לבחור..זה לא נגמר!) ולהתפעל מחדש. 

גולת הכותרת - אריאל שאל אם אנחנו רוצים לאחר החתונה לנסוע להר ציון (ליד החומות והעיר העתיקה בירושלים) ולהצטלם שם; מובן שאמרנו כן, וב2 בלילה מצאנו את עצמנו נוסעים לירושלים כדי להצטלם...היינו סחוטים, עייפים, ואריאל היה פשוט מפוצץ באנרגיות, התחיל לביים אותנו ולעורר אותנו ולהישכב שם על האדמה ועם כמה שהיינו עייפים, זו הייתה חוויה כיפית ומיוחדת והתמונות מהממות - מצרפת כמה להנאת הציבור, שוב.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (אפשר לראות החומות מאחורינו!)


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

ועוד קצת חומות .....


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (20/7/12)

וקצת אריאל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את התמונה הזו צילמה רוני, אחת מהחברות שהיו איתי ביום החתונה. התמונה ערוכה קצת, ואני אוהבת אותה, היא כל כך רומנטית...


----------



## רני מוקרגי (22/7/12)

טוב יצאה שבת....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בבקשה תמשיכי


----------



## Hadas 87 (20/7/12)

תמונה מדהימה


----------



## edens song (20/7/12)

התמונה הזו 
עשתה לי בום בלב. לא מכירה אתכם, אבל עדיין היא ריגשה אותי.

פשוט תמונה להגדלה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (20/7/12)

איזה יופי!! 
זה אחלה פתרון לתמונות מיוחדות יחד למרות שאין מקדימים בחתונה דתית (כי הזוג לא מתראה שבוע קודם)... 

בובה, המון מזל טוב! אני זוכרת אותך עוד מפורום משינה ז"ל ומפורום ברי שניהלתי בעבר תחת היוזר Monster Of Glory- זוכרת?

המון מזל טוב, את פשוט נראית מהמם!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (20/7/12)

תמונה כ"כ יפה !!!!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (21/7/12)

מכירה את אריאל רבינסקי 
מהימים שעבדתי בבית דפוס לאלבומים... היתה לי הרגשה כאילו כל המגזר הדתי לוקח רק אותו כצלם, ובצדק - הוא מאוד מוכשר.
התמונות יפהפיות וגם אתם זוג יפה ומיוחד (אהבתי את סיפור ההצעה בהר הטייסים).
מזל טוב


----------



## IMphoenix (22/7/12)

תמונה מקסימה ומרגשת 
בכלל אני מאוד אוהבת את הצילומים שלו.

איזה רעיון מדליק, ללכת להצטלם אחרי החתונה!


----------



## TzutZ (22/7/12)

את מדהימה! 
והכל נראה מקסים... אני מחכה להמשך


----------



## IMphoenix (22/7/12)

את פשוט מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה כל מה שעובר לי בראש כשאני קוראת את הקרדיטים שלך.

שאת יפה, ומתוקה ומקסימה, והעדינות שלך קורנת מכל התמונות. הכל כל כך יפה, פשוט (במובן הכי חיובי של המילה) ונעים.
אני מאחלת לכם המון אהבה, וחיים נפלאים ביחד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/7/12)

מקסימה! 
את נשמעת כל כך מקסימה ואתם נשמעים כמו זוג מאד מיוחד!

כיף לראות את האווירה הקלילה והטובה ואת הבחירות שלכם. נשמע שעשיתם אירוע שהוא מאד אתם וגם הסביבה שלכם יצאה מרוצה.  

אגב, הייתי באירוע שבו הופיעה להקת Rockדים (חתונה של חברים שלנו) והם היו פשוט מצוינים! (אנחנו חילונים, זה היה אירוע מופרד ולמרות שלא כל כך הכרנו אנשים אחרים והריקודים המופרדים אילצו אותנו להתפצל, עדין נהננו מאד באירוע...).


----------



## דוקטור קלינית (24/7/12)

מקווה, רבנות, הדרכת כלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
1. רבנות - לא כיף, נקודה. אני אמנם דתיה (על הסקאלה, נו, אבל זה בפעם אחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והאם להתחתן ברבנות או לא - זו אפילו לא הייתה שאלה מבחינתנו; אבל ספציפית הממסד הרבני הוא משהו שיש לי אתו בעיות לא פתורות וזה כבר לא כיף. אבל כן באנו בראש פתוח, מתוך ידיעה שהתהליך הולך להיות בירוקרטי ובלי כוונה להוציא על זה עצבים ואנרגיות מיותרות. יהודה הוציא תעודת רווקות בעיר מגוריו, והלכנו להירשם ברבנות בנתניה - לא מומלץ בכלל. לא בא לי לפרט כי זה מבאס אותי, אבל זה הרבה מעבר לתהליך בירוקרטי מעצבן. התנהלות פשוט לא טובה, ואני בהחלט מתכוונת לכתוב מכתב תלונה על זה בקרוב ממש (אני יודעת שזה כנראה לא יעזור, אבל חשוב לי להרגיש שכן עשיתי משהו עם ההרגשה הלא טובה הזו). בכל מקרה, ביום האחרון בו נפגשנו, שבוע לפני החתונה, חוייבנו להגיע שנינו לפגישה עם הרב הראשי של העיר. בפגישה היו עוד זוגות שמיועדים להתחתן בשבוע הזה, והרב פשוט העביר לנו הרצאה של המווון זמן (יצאנו לאחר 45 דק' ואין לנו מושג עוד כמה זמן זה נמשך), תוך כדי שחיכינו לו המון זמן, הוא דיבר בעיקר בהפחדות והייתה חוויה פשוט לא נעימה, לא לנו כדתיים ואני מניחה שבטח לא לאנשים שפחות מכירים את העולם הזה וזה רק הגחיך עליהם עוד יותר את הדת. בעיקר היה חבל לי שאנשים מקבלים רושם שזו הדת שלנו, שגם ככה לאחרונה אין לה יחסי ציבור טובים מדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חשוב לי לציין שאני כמובן לא באה להוציא לעז על כל הרבנויות והרבנים, ואני מבינה שפשוט מדובר בהתנהלות ממש קלוקלת, אבל זו הייתה חוויה פשוט לא טובה ואני באמת באמת מקווה שישנו שם משהו בעיקר בשביל הזוגות הבאים שיגיעו להתחתן, כי לא כיף לחוות הרגשה כזו. 
נקודת אור -קיבלנו כתובה מהממת מהרבנות (קבלנו כתובה מתנה מחברים, אך לא יכולנו להשתמש בה כי היא הייתה בנוסח ספרדי וזה לא התאים לנו), מה שבאמת הפתיע אותנו לטובה. 

2. הדרכת כלות - זוועה. אשתו של הרב הראשי מדריכה כלות בביתה, זו קבוצה של כמה בנות ביחד, הייתי שם קרוב ל3 שעות והיה מזעזע. אם זה רלוונטי למישהי - אפרט...

3. מקווה - הלכתי בשכונת מגוריי, היה נעים וחדש, נקי, בלנית מקסימה ולא מציקה, ממש ריגשה אותי ובירכה אותי והכל. הייתה חוויה טובה וחיובית (אשמח להמליץ במסר על המקווה).


----------



## kפיפית (25/7/12)

נפלתם על הרבנות הכי קשה בארץ, נתניה 
נתניה נחשבת לרבנות הכי קשה והכי לא סימפטית בארץ ולכן זה לא פלא שיצאתם בהרגשה כזו ממנה.


----------

